# Portable fire extinguisher placement



## retire09 (May 7, 2014)

What kind, size and max spacing of portable fire extinguishers is required for a commercial repair garage?

How exactly is that determined?

Thanks


----------



## cda (May 7, 2014)

Nfpa 10

We bump up to 2a40bc per 3000 sq ft

That is ours not by the book


----------



## RLGA (May 7, 2014)

Section 906 of the IBC (2012 edition)--identical requirements are in the IFC.

You need to classify the classification and hazard of fires anticipated.

With a commercial repair garage, there is a potential for liquid spills that will be 1/4-inch or less in depth.  Therefore, an extinguisher with capacity for handling Class B fires is required.  Class A fires are also a potential.

Repair garages are considered ordinary hazards by NFPA.

For Class A fires, IBC Table 906.3(1) requires a minimum 2A extinguisher with coverage of 1,500 sf per Unit of 'A', or 3,000 sf.  Travel distance to a fire extinguisher is 75 feet.  However, this travel distance will be reduced for Class B fires.  Per Table 906.3(2) a minimum 10B extinguisher at 30 feet of travel distance or a 20B extinguisher at 50 feet of travel distance is required.  There is no area limitation based on Class B fire hazards.


----------

